# Deep Hydrating Moisturizer?



## bubbleys (Jul 28, 2009)

I need an intense oil-free moisturizer for my face because of the new acne-cream I'm using that is literally peeling off my face and is giving me A LOT of flakes. It's so bad I honestly can't put on makeup. I need some kind of product that won't make me break out but can give a ton of moisture because my face is horribly dry, exfoliation and regular moisturizer won't cut it anymore for the next 12 weeks. Please give me some suggestions!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 28, 2009)

I live in Phoenix, AZ.  In the summer my skin gets crazy dry cuz the its 120 degrees outside with 0% humidity.  I use Nivea face lotion.  Its think enough to moisturize my face with out making me greasy.  In the summer i do not wear foundation just the nivea under MAC MSF.  This helps my skin immensely.  I hope this helps u


----------



## joanbrent (Aug 10, 2009)

I love the Clinique moisture surge. It works great.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2009)

DDF Ultra Light Moisturizing Dew

Complex 15 Cream - not oil-free, but non-comedogenic and brilliant for soothing skin that is dried out from acne treatments.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2009)

i use clarins hydra quench rich cream - it's their most moisturising cream they do - i use it at night and use a differnt one during the day. i have acne prone skin and this never breaks me out.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 10, 2009)

I use MAC Moisturelush after trying every Clinique moisturizer, they never worked for me. Moisturelush has gotten rid of all of my flakies!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2009)

i bought a clinique one and my goodness it sucked so bad! not moisturising at all


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Mary Kay Oil Free Hydrating Gel-works so good and has never broke me out.


----------



## Zephyra (Aug 11, 2009)

When I've gotten chemical peels, I've been told that letting one's skin get dry and peel off results in a deeper peel and better response overall if you can tolerate it--so that's the plus side of the flakes!  That said, I hear you that it looks horrible and trying to cover it up makes it look worse.  Depending on what you're using, you might be able to use some hydrocortisone cream spot-treating specific areas.  It's not good for long-term use but it is sweet, sweet relief for under the nostrils, around the mouth, or other places that get itchy from peeling.  After my peels I have just carried my usual moisturizer with me and reapplied several times a day, skipped the foundation and relied on a nice coat of mascara and lipstick to take some of the emphasis off my skin.  You might try using your usual moisturizer more frequently if the new acne med's effects are only temporary.  Could save having to buy another product which could be one more thing for your skin to react to.  FWIW I love Sothys Hydramatte and have used Mark Lees Hydrafluide with success when I've needed something more substantial.


----------

